# PushPins abgebrochen-suche Ersatz



## Frank39 (13. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen älteren Skythe Kama Cross CPU-Lüfter, welcher einen E-8400 auf einem MSI P45 Neo3 (LGA 775)gekühlt hat. Nun haben sich die PushPins verabschiedet und ich suche Ersatz.
Wenn einer von von Euch weis, wenn ja und wo ich noch solche Teile einzeln kaufen kann, wäre eine Antwort nett.

Danke im voraus

Frank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2014)

Versuch dein Glück beim nächsten PC Dealer, vielleicht hat der ja noch alte Kühler liegen. Oder eben kaufen wie hier ein 3fach kit oder eben 4 Stück


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2014)

Die Push-Pins sind bei Intel alle gleich.
Die kannst du von jedem Boxed-Kühler runtergeben.

Alternativ kannst du dir auch einen billigen neuen kaufen.
CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: 775, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 92mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschlandhttp://geizhals.at/de/?cat=cpucoole...tualisieren&mail=&bl1_id=30&sort=p&xf=817_775


----------



## Frank39 (13. April 2014)

Danke euch  für die schnelle Antwort,
muß welche bestellen, da ich keine Restposten mehr habe zum "aufarbeiten" 

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2014)

Zu viel Geld würd ich da nicht ausgeben.
Einen Sella bekommst du schon um ~17€
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

